# Looking for Ship Photos-Sanko Line



## Paul Barford

To bring my sea career photo file up to date, I'm looking for any photo's of the listed vessels, would be greatful for any help.

Royal Fornax....Sanko Line......log/bulk carrier
New Apollo......Sanko line.......geared bulker
Sea Royal........Sanko Line..... crude oil tanker
Euro Pride........Sanko Line.....crude oil tanker
Hellespont Pride,Sanko Line....crude oil tanker
Manhattan Baron,Sanko Line..crude oil tanker
Mint Prosperity..Sanko Line ...crude oil tanker
Tasman Spirit... Teekay.........crude oil tanker

Any photo's are for my own personal collection and will not be used in any other way.
Cheers,
Paul(Thumb)


----------



## gdynia

Paul
Heres a webpage link to their company. I sent a email to them recently requesting info on a vessel and they replied with a photograph

http://www.sankoline.co.jp/e05.html


----------



## Paul Barford

gdynia said:


> Paul
> Heres a webpage link to their company. I sent a email to them recently requesting info on a vessel and they replied with a photograph
> 
> http://www.sankoline.co.jp/e05.html


Thanks Gdynia,
but unfortunately all the ships listed are no longer belonging to Sanko. After they went bankrupt in 1985, most were sold off and probably all scrapped by now.
Paul


----------



## gdynia

Paul
My request to them was for 2 vessels from the 70,s and they supplied photos


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Paul,
One less to go,must dig out some old shoeboxes,but at least found one.


----------



## Paul Barford

Thanks Gdynia,
will try and see what they have.


----------



## Paul Barford

*Euro Pride*

(Thumb) Thanks Rudd,

Any more will be greatfully received !
Paul


----------



## Patalavaca

Paul Barford , can you take a look at this ship to see if you can recognise her as the 'Rhein Maru' please ? 
I am pretty sure she is Sanko's 'Rhein Maru' of 1976, then 'Royal Fornax' then ' New Star' as which she is shown in the photo. 
I understand that a fair bit of water has flowed under the bridge since you were aboard her but..... 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=112119
Thanks, Rick


----------



## 12548

*Info*

Hi Paul,
Little info only on one ship.

Tasman Spirit was grounded at the Entrence of Karachi Harbor on 17th July 2003. Vessel was scheduled to enter port during afternoon high tide, but miss the tide. Despite Captain reluctance Pilot insist that he can still berth the vessel at OP-1.
Since water was low and the ship have more draft, it grounded on the sand just outside the entrance. Pilot in attempt to save himself ask Port to try pull the vessel out of sand, on Pilot request 5 tugs from Karachi Port Authorities were deployed along with 2 Navy tugs to pull her out but since she was laden with 67,000 tons of oil, all the manage after two days of pulling is to break her into two.
Later on the ship was towed by the Smit in 2 pieces to Gadani where she was dismantaled

Cheers
joller6

Also Pic of Hellensport Pride


----------



## 12548

*Pics*

More Pics.
Cheers
joller6

If you want the actaul Pics you can order them from
http://www.fotoflite.com/


----------



## 12548

*Another of Hellenspont Pride*

Another of Hellenspont Pride
Cheers
joller6


----------



## Brian Derksen

*Former r/o onboard Royal Fornax*

Paul


Did you serve onboard Royal Fornax?

I left the vessel in Jan 1993 in Japan as it was being sold,

cheers


Brian


----------



## Kristian

I did actually find a one of the Mint Prosperity Dad, given I nearly died on the bloody thing I felt I owed it to myself to find something, but have since lost it. Nice one, KB.

Also, I got you a picture of the Euro Pride, the very picture in fact that's above. Lost that did you?


----------



## Paul Barford

Hi Patalavaca,
sorry for the late reply, I've been away a while. The picture looks like the Royal Fornax, but as far as I remember she had no previous names, I could be wrong there.But when I was on her in 1982 she was quite new.


----------



## Paul Barford

Thanks son,


----------



## Paul Barford

joller6 said:


> Another of Hellenspont Pride
> Cheers
> joller6


Thanks Joller6,
a bit late in replying-sorry missed this post some-how.Don't know if you know, but Hellespont Pride was later renamed Braer, the ill-fated ship that grounded in Shetland


----------



## Paul Barford

Brian Derksen said:


> Paul
> 
> 
> Did you serve onboard Royal Fornax?
> 
> I left the vessel in Jan 1993 in Japan as it was being sold,
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian,
sorry for late reply, just got back on line.
Royal Fornax was my first 'foreign flag' ship and served on her from August to November 1981. Funnily enough, have just left an LNG vessel off Fujairah and on board was a Fillipino Oiler who was with me as Wiper on that ship, now 27 years ago!Small world eh?
Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Paul Barford

joller6 said:


> Hi Paul,
> Little info only on one ship.
> 
> Tasman Spirit was grounded at the Entrence of Karachi Harbor on 17th July 2003. Vessel was scheduled to enter port during afternoon high tide, but miss the tide. Despite Captain reluctance Pilot insist that he can still berth the vessel at OP-1.
> Since water was low and the ship have more draft, it grounded on the sand just outside the entrance. Pilot in attempt to save himself ask Port to try pull the vessel out of sand, on Pilot request 5 tugs from Karachi Port Authorities were deployed along with 2 Navy tugs to pull her out but since she was laden with 67,000 tons of oil, all the manage after two days of pulling is to break her into two.
> Later on the ship was towed by the Smit in 2 pieces to Gadani where she was dismantaled
> 
> Cheers
> joller6
> 
> Also Pic of Hellensport Pride


Thanks for this one Joller6,
unfortunately, this Hellespont Pride is a new one, the one I was on was circa 1978
Cheers, Paul


----------



## Brian Derksen

*Re Royal Fornax*

Paul


Of course, the actual date I left Royal Fornax was Jan 1983

regards


Brian


----------



## Andrew Price

Sailed on the ROYAL FORNAX from April to May 1982 as 2nd. Mate before being hauled off and sent ASAP from Nagoya to the tanker SANKO ODYSSEY in Corpus Christi following a bout of ITF trouble on the later.
The FORNAX was my first non-tanker and it was a bit strange at first to be sailing around with a deck cargo (Tree Trunks !!!) especially as all my previous cargo training had been to avoid at any cost any deck cargo.
In the hold were bales of Columbian Cotton.
Also had to learn how to figure out how to operate MacGregor Hatches which again we didn't have on tankers. (Previous reading of Kemp & Young's Book came in handy that evening.)
Can't remember much about the Officers and the crew except that the Mate was Swedish who lived in Japan and was married to a Japanese Girl.
From my records she was the RHINE MARU (1976-1980), RHEIN MARU (1980), ROYAL FORNAX (1980-1983), NEW STAR (1983-1986), AGAMEMNON SB (1986-1996), SV TRADER (1996-1998), DF PIONEER (1998-1999), OCEAN STAR (1999).
Scrapped at Alang in May 1999
I have fond recollections of the FORNAX, at least she had a reliable engine, something which could not be said of the ODYSSEY and her modified Pielstick adomination. Crashed into more than one jetty when that thing refused to start.
I have a few personal photos taken whilst on the FORNAX which I will post when I get a decent scanner.

Regards

Andy Price


----------



## Paul Barford

Andrew Price said:


> Sailed on the ROYAL FORNAX from April to May 1982 as 2nd. Mate before being hauled off and sent ASAP from Nagoya to the tanker SANKO ODYSSEY in Corpus Christi following a bout of ITF trouble on the later.
> The FORNAX was my first non-tanker and it was a bit strange at first to be sailing around with a deck cargo (Tree Trunks !!!) especially as all my previous cargo training had been to avoid at any cost any deck cargo.
> In the hold were bales of Columbian Cotton.
> Also had to learn how to figure out how to operate MacGregor Hatches which again we didn't have on tankers. (Previous reading of Kemp & Young's Book came in handy that evening.)
> Can't remember much about the Officers and the crew except that the Mate was Swedish who lived in Japan and was married to a Japanese Girl.
> From my records she was the RHINE MARU (1976-1980), RHEIN MARU (1980), ROYAL FORNAX (1980-1983), NEW STAR (1983-1986), AGAMEMNON SB (1986-1996), SV TRADER (1996-1998), DF PIONEER (1998-1999), OCEAN STAR (1999).
> Scrapped at Alang in May 1999
> I have fond recollections of the FORNAX, at least she had a reliable engine, something which could not be said of the ODYSSEY and her modified Pielstick adomination. Crashed into more than one jetty when that thing refused to start.
> I have a few personal photos taken whilst on the FORNAX which I will post when I get a decent scanner.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy Price


Hi Andy,
I've just got home again and reading through,found your post above which brought a few memories back.
The Swedish mate you mentioned I'm sure was Raymund Reinik who was in fact Latvian but escaped Latvia before it was taken over by the former USSR. His wife was Hiroko if I remember correctly and they had a son called Gunner who was on board with me. He was a strange character to say the least, he was on board for a year when I signed off and had no intention of going home to Japan, much to his wifes' dismay.She wanted to go home but he wouldn't let her,don't think she could stand him really and was always in tears. Only time I saw her smile was on my birthday, we had a party and I was dancing with her.Then Raymund appeared and gave her a dressing down in front of us all, poor lass burst into tears again and was ordered back to their cabin, the the old man (Ruthven Whisker)gave Raymund a bollocking! Happy days!!

Sanko Odyssey was well known as a ship to avoid as engineers, I never sailed on her but a friend of mine was mate on her for a while, Davor Sosa,Know him?
Cheers, Paul(Thumb)


----------



## Brian Derksen

Hi


I also sailed with Reinik on one of my ships in Sanko and he was different, that's for sure. I've never seen anyone with quite the same explosive temper.
I heard that he eventually left Japan for Sweden and don't believe that his
wife went with him, his son I don't about.

Brian


----------



## Brian Derksen

I also sailed with Whisker on the Ogden Jordan in early '83.

Brian


----------



## jerome morris

Here's one of the " Mint"


----------



## Nocturne

*Hellespont Pride*

Served for a short period in 1976 on the Hellespont Pride.
She was then under Singapore flag and operated by a Norwegian
company . Norwegian officers onboard at that time. Have picture
but asume <You already have got that.


----------



## ruthven whisker

I sailed on royal fornax from may 1981 to spring 1982 the mate was raymond reinek and the 1st(2nd) engineer was bobby? a westcountryman married to a japanese girl and living in japan.I then sailed on the ogden jordan from autumn 1982 to spring 1983 untill we were replaced by japanese officers.I then went off and started my own surveying business untill I retired in 2004.would be glad to hear from any former shipmates capt riv whisker.


----------



## ruthven whisker

hi all you old royal fornax hands if any of you read this please give us a thread.served on her and then ogden jordan till superceded by japanese whence I decided itwas time to swallow the anchor and became a marine surveyor until my retirement in 2004


----------



## adel1001

Hello Isthis thread still active in any way. I'm an old Sanko sailer spent some time there between 1978-83 would be fun to hear from some old Sanko Crews


----------



## Ron Stringer

Welcome aboard adel.

Have a look at http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=26031&highlight=Sanko


----------



## dave handley

*Sanko line*

Served on the Serpens constellation, sanko crest twice lis of Galway and pageantry in the late 70,s as 2nd and 1st mate


----------



## Paul Barford

ruthven whisker said:


> hi all you old royal fornax hands if any of you read this please give us a thread.served on her and then ogden jordan till superceded by japanese whence I decided itwas time to swallow the anchor and became a marine surveyor until my retirement in 2004


Have not looked at his thread in a long time, but Ruthven, remember you well, I was the one Sanko Rotterdam screwed up with the Liberian license and had to go home to sort it from Tubarao. It actuall took a trip to the London office of the B.of Maritime affairs and about half an hour to sort it! Then went to New Apollo- all Korean crew!! Was there about six and half months and was almost nuts when I got home! The Bobby you remembered was Bob Burridge, originally from P&O I think . All the best from Korea, standing by new building LNG FSRU....different days! (Pint)


----------

